# new comfort toilet seat



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.poopreport.com/Consumer/adjust_for_comfort_seat_your_butt_needed.html the man needs help ,any takers??


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would be afraid my chunky butt would get pinched in the hinged areas. :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like they posted test result pic instead of the seat after the Krispy Kreme girls got on it. Thing looks blown out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya'll should google "Krispy Kream girls"

Turn the safe search off. 

There is some funny stuff right there. :yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Ya'll should google "Krispy Kream girls"
> 
> Turn the safe search off.
> 
> There is some funny stuff right there. :yes:


 

"Mmm, Donuts." - Homer Simpson 










I wonder why Great John toilets went out of business... You'd think that was a great idea. 
http://www.formerfatguy.com/weblog/2007/08/great-john-toilet-supports-2000-pounds.asp


Drop it!










The seat above looks safer, and yes; that's my tushie. :laughing:


----------

